# Orientation



## mdddd1717 (Jun 26, 2017)

I was hired a couple weeks ago and I have my orientation coming up soon and I have a few questions that hopefully you guys can help me with.

1) I know this is probably different everywhere, but where do I go as soon as I go in for orientation? Do I need to check in with guest services? 

2) I'm not completely sure what to wear... the lady on the phone told me but I think I may have misunderstood her. I'm pretty sure she said there was no need for red and khaki so I was thinking just a red shirt and jeans just to be safe.

3) Does anyone know about how long orientation lasts?

4) What does orientation consist of? 

5) I know I have a vacation that I'll need off in a couple weeks, will it be OK if that interferes with my training? How do I get this time off?

Thanks!


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 26, 2017)

1) At my store, yes- guest services. 
2) Just something nice and neat looking. No need for the red & khaki. You should be good with a red shirt and jeans, as long as they don't have holes.
3) Usually a couple hours.
4) Watching training videos, filling out paperwork, getting a tour of the store, receiving your training schedule and discount card, etc.
5) You should have already told your HR/interviewers about any time off you'd need. Since you didn't, let them know ASAP and make sure they can accommodate you.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jun 26, 2017)

You may get some cashier training as well


----------



## HRZone (Jun 26, 2017)

mdddd1717 said:


> I'm pretty sure she said there was no need for red and khaki so I was thinking just a red shirt and jeans just to be safe.



They don't want guest to bother you during the be the guest activity so they generally don't want you to wear red and khaki until your first real shift.



mdddd1717 said:


> 3) Does anyone know about how long orientation lasts?



No one can tell you that but your store. My old store did almost all training and so orientation was a legit 8 hour shift, my first store it was only a 3 hour thing. If you are just curious thats one thing but if you need to be somewhere you would be wise to call and ask.



mdddd1717 said:


> 5) I know I have a vacation that I'll need off in a couple weeks, will it be OK if that interferes with my training? How do I get this time off?



You were supposed to tell them about your vacation during your interview. If you did not tell them right away and see if they are willing to block those days out. I write training schedules before orientation so don't wait until the last minute. Ask asap


----------



## mdddd1717 (Jun 26, 2017)

What is the be the guest activity?


----------



## HRZone (Jun 26, 2017)

mdddd1717 said:


> What is the be the guest activity?



Scavenger hunt


----------



## MikeT7456 (Aug 15, 2017)

My orientation is taking forever to get a date I was hired on July 31,2017 and was told to ignore the email and now I'm pissed because the lady said it was Gibbs real soon for a orientation call but I then them 7x to see when will I start orientation and still have no date
Can someone help


----------



## mandie89 (Aug 15, 2017)

MikeT7456 said:


> My orientation is taking forever to get a date I was hired on July 31,2017 and was told to ignore the email and now I'm pissed because the lady said it was Gibbs real soon for a orientation call but I then them 7x to see when will I start orientation and still have no date
> Can someone help


They might just be trying to get enough people together to have a full orientation. However, I have seen as little as two people in an orientation. My store is hiring a lot of people right now and they just had a huge orientation group come in.


----------



## Josie55 (Jan 2, 2018)

I need help y’all. I’m new to the team and have orientation with target on Friday. I was asked to bring 2 forms of ID and verification but I’m not I’m sure what else to take. Do I have to bring anything else in particular, is there a dress code or do I just wear anything appropriate.what should i expect at the orientation.  And how long after the Orientation do I officially start to work? THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## TheBeastPMT (Jan 3, 2018)

License, State ID, Birth Certificate, SSI Card

If you have Red and Khakis, wear em. If not, dress decently.

You'll get your training schedule the day of orientation.


----------



## HRLady (Jan 3, 2018)

Josie55 said:


> I was asked to bring 2 forms of ID and verification but I’m not I’m sure what else to take. Do I have to bring anything else in particular,



It depends. Are you are a minor?

If you under 18 and in high school, you should have been given a form that you show to your school/district to obtain a work permit. You need to bring those two completed items to orientation.

If you are under 18 and graduated from high school already, then you need to bring your diploma.



Josie55 said:


> is there a dress code or do I just wear anything appropriate



Regular clothes are fine for orientation. You still want to look put together though. No ripped saggy jeans, gym clothes, sweats, flip flops, slippers, PJs, holey shirts with stains, etc.



Josie55 said:


> what should i expect at the orientation.



Complete paperwork, watch videos, walk in a store tour, and maybe do an activity.



Josie55 said:


> And how long after the Orientation do I officially start to work?



It depends on the person writing your training schedule. They are required to schedule you at least once a week so your next shift shift won't be later than next week.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 3, 2018)

HRLady said:


> It depends. Are you are a minor?
> 
> If you under 18 and in high school, you should have been given a form that you show to your school/district to obtain a work permit. You need to bring those two completed items to orientation.



All (states) are not the same. I'm a minor and my state doesn't require 16/17 year olds to obtain a work permit.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 3, 2018)

Why isn't there a sticked orientation thread? The OP's questions have been asked/answered a million times here already.


----------



## HRLady (Jan 3, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Why isn't there a sticked orientation thread? The OP's questions have been asked/answered a million times here already.



@commiecorvus  - What Kartman said. I wonder if we should do a FAQ thread too since a lot of people have asked the same questions (orientation or otherwise) in different threads:
- Why did I get an e-mail saying that I have orientation on this day but we don't really have orientation? (the automated orientation e-mail from JAS)
- What do we bring to orientation?
- Do I wear red and khaki to orientation?
- What is the dress code? Can I wear ____?
- What can I do if I am being scheduled out of availability?
- Do I just apply to the other store if I want to transfer? What is the process?

There's more but those are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm making a sticky out of this because it is one of the most commonly asked questions and would be good to have easily on hand.
I am however going to delete some of the conversation that has nothing to do with orientation because of that.
This will be one thread that won't go off course.
It is meant for information only.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks @commiecorvus

Here's a summary of what I send to my orientees to be with some other good info

*Coming to Orientation*

1) Do not be late to orientation. We are starting promptly at XX:XX am/pm don't make a bad impression on your first day.

2) Orientation is paid, meaning you are on the clock for the duration of it. Do not be on your phone, we actually rescinded a job offer to a kid  texting his girlfriend during the orientation videos. I hate to say it but as a new hire you are VERY REPLACEABLE.

3) You DO NOT need to come in red and khaki unless told otherwise. For the floor activity we would rather you be dressed as a guest and not be bothered by other guest when you probably have no idea where anything is.

4) If you need days off, you should have disclosed that in the interview. Your training schedule took a while to write pairing you with the right trainer so don't expect us to just give you the days you want to work.

5) Do not forget your documents, one from column A OR one each from B and C. Stores are supposed to send you home if you don't bring them, I let one guy go thru orientation without his documents. He said he would bring them back that evening, he showed up with them a week later, I had terminated him by then.

*Once you've started orientation*

6) Ask lots of questions, I want you to be successful. I am not annoyed by questions, I would rather you not eff up and be out of a job. That's a waste of my time.

7) It's a lot of information (some unnecessary) but do take orientation seriously. I can't count the times people get fired and say "I didn't know about that policy." Probably because you weren't paying attention.

8) Find an orientation buddy. It's good to have a new team member who you can check in on/have them check on you. I notice team members who have a buddy stay with the company longer and are generally more successful.

9) When our ETL AP/APTL/ APS comes into orientation take note of his face. Now don't be an idiot on the floor and say hi to her/him. They're undercover so don't speak to them unless they speak to you when they are plainclothes.


----------



## Josie55 (Jan 4, 2018)

HRZone said:


> Thanks @commiecorvus
> 
> Here's a summary of what I send to my orientees to be with some other good info
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. This helped a lot and now I’m ready for Friday.


----------



## a1flow (Jan 4, 2018)

If a seasonal TM becomes a regular TM do they have to do a 90 day probation period or does their seasonal time count?


----------



## HRZone (Jan 4, 2018)

Please post in the stickied orientation thread. Your 90 days begins from your original hire date.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 12, 2018)

HRZone said:


> Scavenger hunt



Wait what? My orientation was near 6 years ago, and there was nothing of this.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 12, 2018)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Wait what? My orientation was near 6 years ago, and there was nothing of this.



Some stores still don't do them. I like that it allows people to explore areas of the store they normally wouldn't frequent. 

It's a great first step to becoming global


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 12, 2018)

My store theoretically does them, but my orientation class was too big so they skipped it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 12, 2018)

HRZone said:


> Some stores still don't do them. I like that it allows people to explore areas of the store they normally wouldn't frequent.
> 
> It's a great first step to becoming global


My ETL HR just gave us a tour of the store. Accomplished the same thing without bothering on the clock TMs.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 24, 2018)

HRZone said:


> Some stores still don't do them. I like that it allows people to explore areas of the store they normally wouldn't frequent.
> 
> It's a great first step to becoming global



My favorite, is putting new hires on Reshop, (Then ask the GSA/GSTL to watch the bins, if they can, closely). as it is by far the easiest way to learn Target's layout.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 24, 2018)

BigEyedPhish said:


> My favorite, is putting new hires on Reshop, (Then ask the GSA/GSTL to watch the bins, if they can, closely). as it is by far the easiest way to learn Target's layout.



Please explain this about watching the bins?


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 24, 2018)

I agree that putting the newbs on reshop is a great way to get them familiar with the layout. But you HAVE to prepare them first. So many of my recent seasonals had absolutely no clue how to use MyWork or the endcap scanners to find out where items go, how to read tags, etc. I had one girl in particular wandering seasonal for a good 15 minutes with a wreath in hand because it was the only one we had on site and she didn't know where to put it.


----------



## turncloak (Mar 11, 2018)

so this is probably a super stupid question, but i have my orientation this coming wednesday. when i was talking to the hr lady about when i could start, she asked if i needed any time off for the last week of march but not about anything else. i have a vacation coming up toward the end of october where i'm going to be gone for a week to a week and a half. should i tell hr about this when i go in for my orientation, or is that overkill and should i wait until a couple months before october?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 11, 2018)

turncloak said:


> so this is probably a super stupid question, but i have my orientation this coming wednesday. when i was talking to the hr lady about when i could start, she asked if i needed any time off for the last week of march but not about anything else. i have a vacation coming up toward the end of october where i'm going to be gone for a week to a week and a half. should i tell hr about this when i go in for my orientation, or is that overkill and should i wait until a couple months before october?


Earlier the better.


----------



## turncloak (Mar 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Earlier the better.



thanks, sounds good! i typically put my requests in 6+ months before my actual vacation at my old workplace, so that's definitely what i'm used to.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 11, 2018)

It doesn't hurt to mention it--she'll tell if you if it's too soon and, if so, let you know when would be a good time to submit it officially.


----------



## lunaorion (Oct 28, 2018)

I missed my call to confirm my orientation and Ive tried calling back for the past three days the orientation was suppose to be today based on the voicemail they left but since they asked me to call back to confirm and I was not able to reach them I now dont know what to do, what should I do?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2018)

I would go ahead and go in.  You can explain that you called them back.


----------



## TargetRetailTX (Nov 14, 2018)

I have orientation tomorrow at 5:30 PM.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 14, 2018)

Good Luck!


----------



## pzuzu45 (Dec 3, 2018)

I missed my orientation. I showed up late and had completely forgotten to bring my documents with me. I was told to wait until next week and that they'd let me know when they were doing another one.  How likely is it that my job offer will be rescinded?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 4, 2018)

Did you talk to hr & ask them?


----------



## RhettB (Dec 4, 2018)

pzuzu45 said:


> I missed my orientation. I showed up late and had completely forgotten to bring my documents with me. I was told to wait until next week and that they'd let me know when they were doing another one.  How likely is it that my job offer will be rescinded?



Not a good way to demonstrate reliability.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 7, 2019)

Hi, hope I can give some helpful input to you. Orientation’s sometimes can take a while to be held if your store leadership isn’t responsible with payroll. Our estimated wait time from your background check clearing to orientation is about 1-2 weeks at my store. ASANTS but if a store is at the end of the month or close and over payroll they will probably take some time till start of new month with more hours to bring you on. It’s all about payroll management.

Some team members have told me their wait time before being hired have been 1 month +. This was before I had started HR and personally I would never have any of my people wait that long. That’s not a right way to run the business at all!

Also, about the email. Our hiring system is the same for every store- automatic email is sent with whatever date HR keys in, but is never the actual date. We tell applicants to ignore the email because we cannot stop it from being sent, and nothing is guaranteed until you move to a “ready to start” status from background and/or drug test if needed (AP positions). It happens to every single TM so don’t worry about the email issue, it’s always been a thing since I’ve started HR.

You can always call back and check in to see if everything is going we’ll and if they possible are close to setting up a date/time.

Good luck, and hopefully you don’t wait too much longer!
Thanks
@SDTMsg


----------



## G656887 (Oct 4, 2019)

Can I still reapply even if I had to cancel my orientation because my work permit was stolen?


----------



## G656887 (Oct 4, 2019)

Can I still reapply even if I had to cancel my orientation because my work permit was stolen?


----------



## pennstate1 (Nov 6, 2019)

I was offered a job this past Monday night and scheduled my orientation for next Tuesday. I guess that I have been thinking a lot about the job, since I have just turned 16 and this is my first real job. I have a lot of questions because I want to be prepared. What should I bring to the orientation? I got an email that says I need to present my passport, so do I take that along with me to orientation? And anything else? 2. Do I get my work schedule at orientation or will that be emailed to me after orientation? Do we get name tags and uniforms that night? And how many days of training do I need to complete before I start working? Is there anything else I should know to prepare myself for orientation or work in general? Thank you to anyone that responds!


----------



## Aae19 (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes, you will need to bring a form of picture identification with you. You will get your work schedule during orientation. A lot of people will officially start work the next day and do a few days training/shadowing another team member. 

You will get a temporary name tag at orientation. They will tell you what is and isn't appropriate to wear for work as well. 

You can search orientation in the search bar at the top of the site for more information and to help you.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 6, 2019)

pennstate1 said:


> I was offered a job this past Monday night and scheduled my orientation for next Tuesday. I guess that I have been thinking a lot about the job, since I have just turned 16 and this is my first real job. I have a lot of questions because I want to be prepared. What should I bring to the orientation? I got an email that says I need to present my passport, so do I take that along with me to orientation? And anything else? 2. Do I get my work schedule at orientation or will that be emailed to me after orientation? Do we get name tags and uniforms that night? And how many days of training do I need to complete before I start working? Is there anything else I should know to prepare myself for orientation or work in general? Thank you to anyone that responds!


Uniform is jeans and red shirt target won’t provide that


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 6, 2019)

As a minor, bring your work permit.


----------

